# online owners manual?



## motts-02-325i (Jan 7, 2002)

does ne1 know if and where you can download an owners manual for 2002 325i?

i think i heard something about being able to get it from the BMW owner circle but there isn't an owners circle in Canada.

is the owners manual different in Canada from the US one?

thanks in advance for anyone's assistance.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*I don't know about the '02 325 manual,*

but if you're interested in an '01 330 owners' manual, I'll be happy to share/post mine (PDF).

hts


----------



## motts-02-325i (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: I don't know about the '02 325 manual,*



hts said:


> *but if you're interested in an '01 330 owners' manual, I'll be happy to share/post mine (PDF).
> 
> hts *


sure man, i guess thats better than nothing.

how big is the file?

can you e-mail it to me.

thanks.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

I need your email address (I don't think I can attach files to bimmerfest's email).


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Can't you just access it from the bmw site anyhow? Or do you have to physically register w/ owners circle.

Just enter your VIN number into owners circle and see if it recognizes your car. Otherwise, I'd look for someone else w/ your model and ask them.

Or you can d/l my 330i manual from the link below.


----------



## motts-02-325i (Jan 7, 2002)

jw said:


> *Can't you just access it from the bmw site anyhow? Or do you have to physically register w/ owners circle.
> 
> Just enter your VIN number into owners circle and see if it recognizes your car. Otherwise, I'd look for someone else w/ your model and ask them.
> Or you can d/l my 330i manual from the link below. *


thanks for your help.

i just downloaded it from your link

the dealer doesn't have my vin# yet.

later.


----------

